# Foreclosure Impulse Buy. How Did I Do?



## c60 (Apr 15, 2016)

My wife called me at lunch time yesterday to let me know a local company was closing down and the word of mouth only sell out was happening. Got there soon as and picked these up for $50 Australian (About 38.60 US).

3x Mitutoyo 0-20 .01mm Gauges
1x Mitutoyo Dial Caliper imperial
2x Mitutoyo  Micrometers 1 ea imp and metric.

All are currently certified and tested.

Realised after I took the shot one of the gauges is my original 0-10mm , I've already swapped in a 0-20 onto my magnetic base, but you get the idea.

I think I did all right here?


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 15, 2016)

Total score! Great price as well.


----------



## kvt (Apr 15, 2016)

That's great,   You did not buy them you stole them for that price. YOu did good.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 15, 2016)

That looks like quite the score!  Congrats.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 15, 2016)

Good score indeed.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice score. Oh ya


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 15, 2016)

well if you find any fault in the measuring devices, you can always send them stateside...
great score!
congratulations mate!


----------



## c60 (Apr 17, 2016)

Second purchase was a couple of stands with parts boxes. These are double sided floor stands and were totally filled with boxes between the two, - that is around 45 sq feet. The boxes were themselves filled with nuts, bolts etc, mostly hex and stainless. Sizes from 3mm up in to the 20 odd mm sizes, Largest number in the 8-10-12 -16. Still sorting it all out. I'll have to on sell a lot of it, no room and no way will I as a hobbyist use all that in a lifetime.

Condition of buy was - "if you want the racks you take the contents".  I'll wall mount some of the holders, sell the second stand.

Sorry about the odd images, my phone cam goes pink after 30 seconds on.

I got bids on more stuff yet


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like you got some good deals!


----------



## c60 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've had just over a week now the review my impulse buys and I'm absolutely sure I did very well. Self doubt was definitely there the first day or two, maybe a self comment there.
 The nuts and bolts thing is a bit of a headache. The floor stands are too much for my shed/workshop. The stands are in the workshop totally in my way for resolving the very issue they create. I've partially dismantled one and am in the process of moving the back plates to the walls. .  All the plastic boxes have to be emptied and washed. The contents I'm cleaning off in a kitchen sieve (just a shake off) before returning to now clean boxes. It seems to be taking forever. Once I've got the boxes back mounted up I can really assess what is there, consolidate duplicates, and move on what I won't use. That will probably be most of the larger stuff 16mm and up, plus around 3/4 of the excessive smallers. There will be a complete floor stand and the partial too to sell.

My other bids (the sale was split between make an immediate offer and secret bids) are in limbo. Seems the sale has become a bit of an organisational mess. I have an offer on more gauges including some big OD micrometers with unused still sealed anvils and a secret bid on a 2hp single phase mill. I don't expect to win the mill , only a low bid and probably too big for my available floor space anyway, I would use it mind you. Not sure how I would get 300-350kg up a lawn and in through a low roller door.


----------



## silverforgestudio (Apr 22, 2016)

c60 said:


> All the plastic boxes have to be emptied and washed. The contents I'm cleaning off in a kitchen sieve (just a shake off) before returning to now clean boxes. It seems to be taking forever. .



Nice find and great deal from a noob's perspective- regarding your dilemma of washing... got a few stray youth hanging around the house or neighborhood? I use low cost pizza-motivated labor for everything from clearing limbs and whatnots to no-brainer tasks like these... even an unmotivated soul can alleviate some of the agony of doing by yourself... just a thought- put the mis-spent youth to work! HA!

Congrats!


----------



## savarin (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm as jealous as all hell.
Never see that sort of thing in Townsville.
Good one


----------



## c60 (Apr 22, 2016)

got a few stray youth hanging around the house or neighborhood? I use low cost pizza-motivated labor for everything from clearing limbs and whatnots to no-brainer tasks like these... even an unmotivated soul can alleviate some of the agony of doing by yourself... just a thought- put the mis-spent youth to work! HA!

Congrats![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a stray 18 year old son hanging around, got him to do one wheel barrow full, I reckon there are 3 full barrows worth remaining. The barrow being to move between shed and laundry room sink.  He swears he is done and a several there I'm not not sure are from the clean or dirty stack. Unfortunately he is beyond Pizza bribery as in paid work.
> 
> On the positive side the back plates I want to keep are now up on the walls. I used steel from an old large display stand rescued ( with the managers permission !) from the back of a Target store. It gave me just enough vertical steel struts to span between the shed steel horizontals. Job is a slow one due to back /shoulder issues but I get there with a lot of advance planning on method.


----------



## c60 (Apr 22, 2016)

savarin said:


> I'm as jealous as all hell.
> Never see that sort of thing in Townsville.
> Good one




Hey another Aussie ! almost local, only 3-4 hours away.  

You may see it if QLD Nickel has a workshop sale. What a disaster that is. I guess they had maintenance sheds. Be on the lookout for LendLease closures also. The Lloyds or Grays online auctions usually sell out very close to the mark unless it is the bulk pallets items. With those auctions there is a % on sale price too, watch out for that.


----------

